
Java Remote Debugging Through Websocket Proxy in Golang - blackicebird
https://github.com/leonlee/jrdwp
======
blackicebird
Java Remote Debugging through Websocket Proxy is a proxy for Java remote
debugging. It likes Microsoft's azure-websites-java-remote-debugging, but
includes all of client and server side implementation(azure-websites-java-
remote-debugging repo only published client side, the serverside is not
opensource now).

------
jcims
cool concept, glad to see some authentication. you can add 127.0.0.1: to the
dt_socket address so the jdwp listener only listens locally as well:

java
-agentlib:jdwp=transport=dt_socket,server=y,suspend=n,address=127.0.0.1:5005
-jar foo.jar

~~~
blackicebird
great

